# Need Help? Too Bad!



## Lionchild (Aug 22, 2005)

*Need help? To bad!!*
By Khalsa Star

I was in a sad mood, i recently had to move again, i needed help and advice. So what did i decided to do? How about go to the local gurdwara and get some help. After all the temple is the heart of any sikh community and you should be able to get answers on anything sikhi right? WRONG.

As i walked in to the temple (around 5 pm) i entered a large empty building, there seemd to be no one there. Then an elder came from a room nearby and looked at me. I then made my move and started explianing myself, it looked good, he seemed nice, he even smiled, then when it was his turn, he started taliing. However i coulndt understand what he was saying since he was speaking in punjabi! I couldnt do much, i jsut went to the main hall and did my stuff and left, with no answers or getting any better.

I wonder if anyone has had this experience?

I don't know if it's just my gurudwara or if this is actually happening in other temples around the world. A new sikhi, or someone from the public trying to get help or wanting to learn more, but then getting turned back because they don't know punjabi, or get downsized for not knowing all there is about sikhi. I know it happens, why are we alowing this to continue???

And BTW, it has been over 6 months since i converted to sikhi and i still can't find anyone to help me tie my dastar - i'm sure shocked!

The biggest teacher for me has been the internet...  ((  sad, just sad...

-khalsa starr


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Need help? To bad!!*

Dear Khalsa Starr Ji,
Unfortunate but sadly true.
Guru Ji has pulled you into His presence..and this is a tiem fo testing your resolve....stay on the Path of Gurmatt..slowly things will change.

I am ashamed as i write this...as we are born sikhs who take reverything for granted...we beleive the Guru is our pwn "pet" and we can do as we like and we ares till sikh no matter what... this is a great misbeleif...no one is a born sikh..

You are indeed blessed to have come upon this path all by yourself..stay on it. may Guru Ji Bless you.

jarnail Singh


----------



## GushK (Aug 23, 2005)

I wouldn't put this directly down to the fault of the Gurdwara but just of the age we're living in...

Unfortunatly, many of the youngsters are not as involved or in touch with Sikhi, so the Gurdwara's are abandoned and left for those who still have a sense of commitment, responsibility and faith...(read as :- older, probably retired, can't communicate in english very well).

They get on with their daily responsibilities but have no real motivation or understanding in how to direct a new generation of Sikhs.
Until the younger generation take a step forward and begin taking responsibility for their Gurdwaras and heritage, things won't change...

One of the most useful things, I think is a Sikhi Camp. They're generally aimed at the younger age group, for people coming in, or even re-embracing Sikhi....i've heard good things about Khalsa Camp (there's one in the UK and the US one is coming soon i think), and there's quite a few others in Canada. (i'm sure someone off the sikhsangat.com site would be able to tell u where and when) 

remember, stay strong...

a little saying I try to live by - "it's all good, all the time." (my own translation of Guru Ji's words, "Tera Bhana Mitha Lagei")


----------



## Sikh N Sleek (Aug 23, 2005)

SSA,

This is a problem worldwide affecting the Sikh community. Here in London, UK also if you tried to do the same thing you will get no where. It's sad and I know how you feel.

But eventually things will get better as the younger generation of Sikhs take up positions within the commitee's who run the gurdwara's. At the moment most are run by older generation of Punjabi Sikhs who have their own lives to lead and got other pressures on them.

My suggestion is to find Sikh friends around your area. Check this site out http://www.sikhpal.com I personally dont like using it since its new format but you might find it useful in contacting Sikhs near you and making friends who can help you with your Sikhi.

Fateh!


----------



## truthseeker (Aug 23, 2005)

GushK said:
			
		

> One of the most useful things, I think is a Sikhi Camp. They're generally aimed at the younger age group, for people coming in, or even re-embracing Sikhi....i've heard good things about Khalsa Camp (there's one in the UK and the US one is coming soon i think), and there's quite a few others in Canada. (i'm sure someone off the sikhsangat.com site would be able to tell u where and when)


 
Actually there is a Gurmat Camp goin on right now untill the 26 i believe in Brampton. I know that it started on the 22 soo i dont kno if they are still taking in new people.. but if anyone wants info on in..feel free to contact me and i can get u all the information.
WAheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh!!!


----------



## BSA (Sep 13, 2005)

In response to gush K who let the kids slip out of the loop ?


----------



## GushK (Sep 13, 2005)

I see what you mean but it works both ways.

I've seen youngsters want to take active participation but get no support from the community/gurdwara beause they're stuck in their own political agendas and games. I've also seen gurdwaras that really make an effort but the youth couldn't care less. It's when you get apathy on both ends that everyone suffers.

There's no point in blaming the past. We can use it as lesson to be learned and the best we can do is make sure that it doesn't keep happening. That the gurdwaras are there because WE are there.

So in response to your question. Some get left out of the loop and that's it for them, others decide to jump right clear of the loop (majority situation) and the rest get left trying to run after a loop that refuses to come to them.  

Regards
Gursharan Singh


----------



## Lee (Sep 13, 2005)

Ahhhh Khalsa Starr,

You know I had a similar experiance, and what helped me out a great deal was the Sikh camp, and the youth.  I'm 37 years old and yet I still find the Sikh youth to be a great insperation to me.  They are passionate about their Sikhi, and more of them speak English, they are more able to help you with your Sikhi.

Heh I guess I'm just reiterating what others have said, but just keep going brother Sikhi IS a hard way, don't give up.

Cheers,

lee.


----------



## rkaur (Sep 13, 2005)

Khalsa starr,
I am very disappointed to hear that you did not get any help from the sikh temple. I am not sure what is your situation but one thing I can guarantee you is that it is easy being a sikh but believing in sikhi is a whole different thing and it's not for everyone. You should see yourself as a very fortunate and blessed person, and not everything comes easy. Also one last thing is that we are being watched so just be patient! 

WKKWKF.


----------



## BSA (Sep 14, 2005)

Khalsa star I hope my comment does not make you question the path you have chosen  that was not my intention.
  I realize that there is now more outreach to the youth now  than when I was growing up.
  Having said that ,In B.C. lowermainland  as a child I found only one giani who was willing and able to explain in simple english terms the finer points of this great religion of ours, But at this point the communities numbers were smaller and more attention could be focused on the youth .
 Then as the numbers exploded and the leaders failed to provide more educational resources for the youth. And soon after the tragedies of punjab took off and  we [the youth} seemed to fall off the map at that point.  These were several factors that contributed to this .
     I and several of my friends found that politics in the temples and partisan preachings were taking over. This was not and to this day is not what I feel my local temple should make me feel.
          I hope that future brings our community here in B.C closer rather than futher apart.  Hope all that venting is not to heavy


----------



## NamHariKaur (Sep 14, 2005)

Sat Nam, Khalsa_star:

Gurumustuk recently posted a video about tying a dastar turban I think on his Blog page. Here is the link. 

http://www.mrsikhnet.com/

Scroll down a little ways and see if the video works for you . My computer won't show FLASH so I can't make it play. 

There are some photos of various stages of tying it here - and some verbal instructions too.
http://www.akalsangat.com/iw2.html

*But this might be the best thing:*
I found the source of an instructional video that might be what you need. Go to this page and click on "Learn how to tie a dastar" GIVE IT LOTS OF TIME TO LOAD!!! I watched this one and it is very good!
http://www.matabhaagkaur.org/Media.htm
Hope this helps, Ji!
Wahe Guru, Wahe Guru, Wahe Guru!
Nam Hari Kaur


http://www.mrsikhnet.com/


----------

